# Anybody throw gold or silver spoons



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I am going through my tackle and have noticed that I have a ton of spoons. I honestly can't remember a single fish I've caught with them. Can anyone give me some hope for how to use them and if I should use them more? Also, is a spoon a spoon or does the kind of spoon matter? Thanks.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Some like to use them for reds, but I havent. I use silver clark spoons for spanish when I am out of Gotcha's with decent success.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

A gold spoon, specifically an Aquadream, is the only thing I throw for redfish on the flats. They work so well!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I find that there's other artificials that seem to outperform spoons on reds, (for me), but I will use them later in the day after they quit hitting a Spook Topwater or Mirrodine Twitchbait; I have some success under those circumstances. Also stated above, keep them around for Spanish as well.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Copper


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

A gold spoon was my dads favorite redfish lure. All spoons are supposed to look like an injured bait fish. Some are made so they cane be fished slow or in shallow water others are better fished fast or deep. All are more effective when fished with a good swivel.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I use to fish with sidewinders, the weedless clark spoons are a redfish nightmare....spoons cast far and cover a lot of area ....it just takes attention and reeling to keep them attractive.....with the stained water that we have had ,gold seems to work better than silver imo......


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

A weedless (welded on hook with the thin wire protector) 3/4 ounce gold Sprite spoon is my favorite redfish lure of all time. I like to fish it with a flouro leader, tied directly to a main braid line, adjusting speed/depth.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Also, is a spoon a spoon


I don't know quiet what to say!!!!:whistling:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> I don't know quiet what to say!!!!:whistling:


Well, kind of....but not necessarily. Have you met the rest of my family?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I did like to use them sight fishing reds in the Choctawhatchee bay (back when it was clear) cast way past them and when I got it close just shake it and they would almost always eat it. Was my favorite sight fishing lure in the box.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I use the ¾ oz silver Johnson spoons all the time for reds; it’s actually my go to lure. At Trout Point on NAS I’ve caught reds, trout, small grouper, blues, ladyfish, mangrove snapper, rays, and one sea turtle (more of a snag) on a silver spoon. I probably have about 15 in my tackle box.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Gold = Redfish
Silver = Trout

And yes I wear them out on this.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Love them for ladyfish from the surf...Johnson Sprite!


----------

